# Sources for crushed stone/powder?



## Rob73 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone out there know any good sources for crushed stone?   Was thinking about trying some from cusa but wanted to check out other suppliers first.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 1, 2011)

Arizona Silhouette has it and I think is a little cheaper.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 1, 2011)

If it helps any- Barry Gross suggested to me to buy bigger stones and crush it yourself. I purchased mine from Bill also as Mike suggested. There was a post about a homemade crusher but I cannot find it right now. Of course, if I quit looking for it I will find it.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 1, 2011)

Mike not sure, is this it???
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=78996

Neubee posted this link to Gilmer rock shop in that thread.
http://www.gilmerrockshop.com/servlet/the-Crushed-Rock/Categories

For $10.00 for 4 oz I thought that would give them a try. Haven't had a chance to yet, but he seemed pleased.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 1, 2011)

Visit to your local rock shop then some time with a cloth bag and a hammer......just dont tell them what your going to do, had a guy refuse to sell me a chunk of azurite once.
Most of the rock shops in heavy tourist towns have little bottles full of small pieces of semi precious stone. I got enough to do several pens and a neat little bottle for a buck on my last run to town.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jun 1, 2011)

I've purshased some from Bear Tooth Woods for what I thought was a reasonable price.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 1, 2011)

Look at all the late nighters    Thanks for the info.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 1, 2011)

Dawn that is it, Thank you. I have only used my crushed stone twice and it turned out well, at least the LOML and our daughter thought so.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 1, 2011)

Gilmer Rock shop is a vendor at SWAT (our symposium here in Tex) each year. Katrina has an excellent selection in several "grits" or whatever the crush size is called. And at $10 for 4 oz her crushed stone is less expensive than the $10+ per ounce I've paid elsewhere (elsewhere being the major pen kit suppliers....).
Do a good turn daily!
Don



PR_Princess said:


> Gilmer rock shop ihttp://www.gilmerrockshop.com/servlet/the-Crushed-Rock/Categories
> 
> For $10.00 for 4 oz I thought that would give them a try. Haven't had a chance to yet, but he seemed pleased.


----------



## redbulldog (Jun 1, 2011)

I have crushed my own stone before, now I will buy it that is already crushed, a lot less hassle and more uniform stone.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, 4 ounces for $10.00 I'm willing to play a little... 10 bucks for a single ounce though, I don't think so.



PR_Princess said:


> Neubee posted this link to Gilmer rock shop in that thread.
> http://www.gilmerrockshop.com/servlet/the-Crushed-Rock/Categories
> 
> For $10.00 for 4 oz I thought that would give them a try. Haven't had a chance to yet, but he seemed pleased.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.augumspenworks.com/crushed.htm

35% off your order


----------



## Rick P (Jun 2, 2011)

Rob73 said:


> Look at all the late nighters  Thanks for the info.


 

8 pm here Rob, hardly late. International assosiation of penturners


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha, Good point. 




Rick P said:


> Rob73 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all the late nighters  Thanks for the info.
> ...


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Jun 2, 2011)

+1 on the Gilmer Rock Shop suggestion.  Great service!


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier. I buy mine on ebay from

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=gemstone+chips+50+grams+crushed+inlay&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

His prices are very good. He sells about a dozen different stone chips and if you buy 5 you get free shipping. They are about 2 oz packages ranging in price from about $2.90 to $3.55 a package. 

His turquoise has a lovely dark blue green color that I like much better than the pale blue I've bought from other sources. 

The chips are too large for inlaying as they come, so I crush them by pounding them in the finger of a nitrile glove until they are smaller.

They are polished like they have been through a tumbler.


----------



## BSea (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought some from Turtle Feathers.  It's simulated stone, so it's uniform in color.  I mix a little Black Gold & brown in with the turquoise to give it a more natural look.  This stuff turns very easily.  Kinda like PR.  I've never done real stone, so I can't compare.  The nuggets are a little large for pens.  But you can break them up.  Next time, I'm going to buy the granules with the nuggets.  the small size is a lot.  There is no need to get the larger 4 oz size.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a supply from Gilmer... they are good to work with and priced right... it's pretty nice stuff too.


----------

